# Broken hottub into a pond?



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an opportunity to get a non-working hottub for nothing and was wondering if anyone had ever made a pond out of one? Just plug the jets and install a pond filter. Would the great stuff expanding foam work for plugging the jets? Any and all input welcome. Thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have seen pools converted to koi ponds, but not a hot tub before.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think it would work fine...

my only thing would be(for me at least) is make sure you do not see any part of the hotub... i would not want anyone to think anything other than "it's a pond"

as far as plugging the jets, i have never used great stuff before unde water, but what about siliconing the **** out of the jets... or maybe partial great stuff and the rest silicone???

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

are you going to put it in the ground? if so you might want to just take the plastic insert out of the foam.

but if you are just going to use it as it is then why are you going to get anoither filter?? hot tubs already have filters built in.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Johnson14 said:


> are you going to put it in the ground? if so you might want to just take the plastic insert out of the foam.
> 
> but if you are just going to use it as it is then why are you going to get anoither filter?? hot tubs already have filters built in.


Not going into the ground. The pump is out of it and I was told it was too expensive to replace the pump, that is why I got it for free. No pump = no working filter. Plus I don't want to have to wire an outside breaker and box rated for a hottub. I already have an outlet I can plug a normal pump into.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

My neighbor has an old hot tub, I think it leaked. He put a pond liner inside it, and put cedar
planks along the sides of it to hide the plastic tub. He put decking like planks along the top to hide the top edges. He put potted pond lilies on the ledges where you are supposed to sit. As far as filters, I think he used a standard water feature pond filter. It turned out quite nice.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

it may be possible to use some of the holes to run ugj system and plug the rest.
unless the jets are at the side.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, I just think the whole project would end up being more trouble than it`s worth. 
But, if you do this..take some pics


----------



## Aidan Weisz (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi clgkag! I've seen a claw foot bathtub transformed into a fish pond in a friend's house and it looks great What's your hot tub like?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be concerned about residual chemicals in/on the plastic. Some newer hot tubs even have microban in the plastic to inhibit microbal growth. Just a heads up.

Other than that, I think you'll be ok. I would try to seal off the jets with something other than great stuff, because it will degrade over time. I bet you could get pvc in the right sizes to make diy bulkheads which you could then cap off.

I would also put it in the ground and make it look like a natural pond. IMO leaving it above ground would be trashy and ******* looking. After seeing an above ground hot tub/pond, I would expect to see a toilet flower pot and a bath tub shrine to Mary. LOL

Just fyi...Depending on how old the unit is, it would be way cheaper to replace the pump than to buy a new tub. Usually a hot tub repair is in the hundreds of dollars range, where as a new tub is in the thousands of dollars range. I don't know the exact situation, but I have found that in most cases, the people that offer up stuff like that have more money than sense. Not to insult anyone, like I said I don't know the situation.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Stickzula said:


> I don't know the exact situation, but I have found that in most cases, the people that offer up stuff like that have more money than sense.


This may very well be the case here.  It has a pretty decent redwood box frame on it and is in an enclosed backyard where only I will see it. I have a couple other projects to get finished and then will start on this. I will take some pics and put it up to vote whether it should be buried or not. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

A pump swap should be pretty easy. Any hottub I've seen used pvc pipes for the plumbing. Just get a pond pump that can be plumbed in and save your self a ton of time and energy.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> if fish were people.....then Mbuna would be terrorists.


 :lol:


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

What's the latest on your hot-tub to pond conversion?


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

Stickzula said:


> Just fyi...Depending on how old the unit is, it would be way cheaper to replace the pump than to buy a new tub.


yeah I don't know where the original owner got the idea that it was to expensive to replace the pump. I worked in a pool/spa place for five years and I'd scrounge up a pump for it and use it or sell it to finance my fish addiction.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

football mom said:


> What's the latest on your hot-tub to pond conversion?


 opcorn:
Me too
opcorn:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry everyone, had some health issues with my wife and this has gotten put on the back burner. Gotta take care of family first.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

When I moved Stateside, I sold my old cedar hot tub to a guy in Oshawa Ontario. Like clgkag my pump and filter weren't working, and he wanted it just for a pond. He's had it running every year for 9 years now and raises koi fry in it. He threw a pond liner in it, and placed elephant ear plants all around it. I wish I had a pic to show, as it was quite the sight! Total cost was very minimal.


----------

